# Seiko "grey Ghost"



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Would appreciate any opinions, experiences and thoughts, pro and con, about this attractive diver. I like the dull Ti "tool" look of the watch. I am already familiar with Seiko kinetic movements from my Scubamaster.

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just looked it up on the web and found a bigger picture & I must say that the grey dial looks very cool, also has nice hands and the more desireable (to me anyway) white on black day/date display. The only downside to me is the titanium construction - I just find Ti too light - I prefer the weight & heft of stainless steel. The only Ti watch I've liked was the Seiko Landmaster automatic that my friend had a while back.

Despite that this looks to be a nice quality watch and I think that Seiko have sorted out the problems they had with their early kinetics. I would say that if you like it & can afford it then go for it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the hands







makes a change to have good hands on a modern Seiko diver.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I like the hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes, but I see they still managed to sneak the "what in tarnation?!?" second hand in - the one with the lume on the 'wrong' end









I like that watch, just not much of a fan of kinetics.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice watch. I considered buying one but don't like kinetics one bit. That put me off.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We got one of our residents a Pulsar Kinetic a few years ago and though he`s not very active it`s still going strong only needing to have the time adjusted when the clocks change









BTW although, as I said he`s not very active, he does tend to go through watches frequently, the Pulsar has lasted the longest so far


----------

